# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  Thử thách chơi toàn bộ 21 bản Final Fantasy trong 1 tháng

## anhhailua

Giống như nhiều đồng đạo khác trong thể loại nhập vai, mỗi phiên bản *Final Fantasy* đều đòi hỏi người chơi phải bỏ ra rất nhiều thời gian để rèn luyện sức mạnh cho nhân vật, tiêu diệt những con trùm mạnh mẽ trước khi đi đến kết thúc cuối cùng. Trung bình để hoàn thành trò chơi, gamer phải mất khoảng 20 giờ đồng hồ trong điều kiện chơi "tử tế" mà không sử dụng thủ thuật hay phần mềm can thiệp nào khác.


Tính đến thời điểm hiện tại, đã có 21 phiên bản *Final Fantasy* được đánh số thứ tự ra mắt (bỏ qua XI và XIV) trên các hệ console. Như đã đề cập ở trên, mỗi tựa game riêng lẻ đều đã ngốn không ít thời gian và thử tượng tượng nếu như ai đó quyết định thực hiện một cuộc "marathon" với mục tiêu cày liền tù tì qua tất cả series này cùng lúc? Khá điên rồ, nhưng đó cũng chính là "kèo độ" mà Crumps2 và Cereth - 2 game thủ nổi tiếng trên Twitch với những màn chơi speedrun (hoàn thành game trong thời gian ngắn nhất) đang thách thức nhau.


Cụ thể trong khoảng thời gian 1 tháng, 2 game thủ này sẽ thi đua xem ai hoàn thành 21 phiên bản *Final Fantasy* trước và quá trình chơi được trình chiếu trực tiếp trên trang Twitch. Ở thời điểm bài viết, họ đang dừng lại ở *Final Fantasy III* sau khoảng 47 tiếng. Họ cũng phải tuân thủ vài luật lệ đặt ra từ trước như không skip cắt cảnh, được phép nghỉ để ngủ và ai hoàn thành 21 tựa game đầu tiên trước sẽ chiến thắng.
Bên cạnh việc thu hút lượt người xem thông qua Twitch, Crumps2 và Cereth còn sử dụng hệ thống Patreon để cộng đồng có thể đóng góp tiền với mục đích buộc họ phải thực hiện những hành động mang tính chất funny hay đương đầu với con boss phụ nguy hiểm nào đó. Đến nay chỉ tính riêng stream của Crumps 2 đã thu được 2.700 USD và đạt gần 8 triệu lượt xem chỉ sau 3 ngày, thể hiện sự quan tâm lớn của cộng đồng người hâm mộ *Final Fantasy* với cuộc thi này.


Dưới đây là danh sách 21 phiên bản Final Fantasy có trong cuộc thi thú vị này:
Final Fantasy I - IV
Final Fantasy IV: Interlude
Final Fantasy IV: After Years
Final Fantasy V
Final Fantasy Mystic Quest
Final Fantasy VI
Final Fantasy VII: Crisis Core
Final Fantasy VII
Final Fantasy VII: Dirge of Cerberus
Final Fantasy Tactics
Final Fantasy VIII - X
Final Fanasy X-2
Final Fantasy XII
Final Fantasy XII, XII-2, XIII-3
Các bạn có thể theo dõi quá trình chơi của cả 2 game thủ này song song bên cạnh nhau bằng cách click vào đây.
*>> Final Fantasy VII và những khoảnh khắc ấn tượng qua tranh vẽ*

----------

